# Sagging floor



## Andaura (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi everybody, this is my first post here and I am very new to doing home renovations. I'll explain my situation:

My wife and I bought a trailer a couple years ago and in one of the rooms that we don't use we ignored the corner that is sagging down. Now that we found out that our first baby is on the way we need to fix up the room and make it into a baby room.

The corner where the floor is sagging is around 2ft x 2ft. I don't really want to rip up the floor to fix this, but if i have to I will.

I can get underneath the trailer, but its not possible to get to the floor from underneath.

Also, we want to put down laminate floor once its fixed.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats on the baby! 

As far as the floor, get underneath and make sure the framing is not compromised. Then take up the floor covering, repair any damaged sub-flooring, install new floor covering. It sounds a lot more intimidating than it will be...(hopefully the floor joists are not bad, if they are you can repair them) Post pics of what you find and someone here will help guide you along the way to fixing this.

Oh, and  to House Repair Talk.


----------



## Andaura (Aug 13, 2011)

okay sounds good. I'll start taking pictures and taking off the floor covering ASAP. thanks for the advise.


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 14, 2011)

I've seen or heard of several sagging floors in mobile homes (one of which I lived in for 3 years).  Most times it was caused by a nearby leaking water heater or heater connection.  The one I repaired only took the better part of a Saturday afternoon, and was actually fun (Hint--I get satisfaction from finding deteriorated members and replacing them better-than-new).

Don't be intimidated by your sagging floor--just remember, you are doing this for your new addition!


----------



## Andaura (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi everybody...sorry for such a long delay between posts I just haven't been able to get around to fixing my floor. I did what you suggested (I think) and got some pictures of what happened.

When i first ripped out the linoleum I realized that the wood was actually quite bad.
babyroom004.jpg picture by 2828828 - Photobucket

I took out all of the wood that was soft and this is what I got.
babyroom015.jpg picture by 2828828 - Photobucket
babyroom020.jpg picture by 2828828 - Photobucket

It is actually better than I thought. I was thinking there might be water problems and as far as I can tell there isn't. The wood that I took out was probably damaged from water from before I bought the trailer, but it was fixed. 

What I was thinking I would do to fix the floor was to cut out the wood so I can just buy the same kind of wood and fill it in where I cut. The problem that I think I would have is the vents. I don't know how I would support the corner of the room and the side that the vent runs along. What I'm guessing the builders did was just put a support on the other side of the vent, but thats on the other side of the wall. 

Also do you have any tips for pulling off that blue stuff? 

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2011)

As far as the blue stuff goes, Get yourself one of those little flat pry bar, there about     1 1/2" x12" long and carry on.
It looks to me they have added the venting around the room and used sleepers to raise the floor to hide it. I would use 1 1/2" taller sleeper for the floor with one running just in front of the vents and screw a 2x2 to the wall to match. 
If the new height doesn't work you could screw 1 1/2 x1 1/2 angle iron to the wall to catch the plywood against the wall and cut some from under the edge of the plywood so it sits level. BTW use ply at least 5/8" .


----------



## Andaura (Aug 30, 2011)

nealtw said:


> As far as the blue stuff goes, Get yourself one of those little flat pry bar, there about     1 1/2" x12" long and carry on.
> It looks to me they have added the venting around the room and used sleepers to raise the floor to hide it. I would use 1 1/2" taller sleeper for the floor with one running just in front of the vents and screw a 2x2 to the wall to match.
> If the new height doesn't work you could screw 1 1/2 x1 1/2 angle iron to the wall to catch the plywood against the wall and cut some from under the edge of the plywood so it sits level. BTW use ply at least 5/8" .



sorry I'm really new to all these home renovations. What is a sleeper? and I really appreciate the advise, it just doesn't make much sense to me lol. 

any advise for dummies?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe I am wrong ,but it looks like you have a 2x4 or something beside the vent raising the floor to a new height. That would be a sleeper, like a floor joist on top of the old floor.


----------



## Andaura (Aug 30, 2011)

nealtw said:


> Maybe I am wrong ,but it looks like you have a 2x4 or something beside the vent raising the floor to a new height. That would be a sleeper, like a floor joist on top of the old floor.



ahh yeah thats exactly what it is. Thanks. I don't get how I'm supposed to support the floor where the vent is though. the sleepers go right up to the vent and the vent goes right up to the wall. :help:


----------



## nealtw (Aug 30, 2011)

If the sleepers are 2x4 change them to 2x6 and screw a 2x2 to the wall at the new level to support the floor.


----------



## Andaura (Aug 30, 2011)

nealtw said:


> If the sleepers are 2x4 change them to 2x6 and screw a 2x2 to the wall at the new level to support the floor.



this would involve having to replace the whole floor and all the sleepers and then putting 2x2 sleepers over top of the vents and into the wall correct?

are there any ways to fix this without changing the floor level?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?q=angle+iron+perferated&tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g-bs1&aql=&oq=]angle iron perferated - Google Search[/ame]
have a look at this perferated angle iron, you could screw it to the wall.


----------



## Andaura (Aug 30, 2011)

nealtw said:


> angle iron perferated - Google Search
> have a look at this perferated angle iron, you could screw it to the wall.



so to use the perferated angle iron, I would attach it to a sleeper and then run it over the vents and screw it into the wall stud? That would support the floor?

--EDIT--
now that i go in there and look at it...do i just put the iron flat against the wall and the flooring just sits on it??


----------



## nealtw (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes now you have it, You will want to use constuction glue and screws when you put down the plywood. The lumber yard will help you with that, You will need a cheap glue gun and tubes of glue. Just glue between plywood and iron. Home Hardware in Kamloops should have the angle iron in stock.


----------

